# Front Wheel Alignment



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

I have been advised at my first service (by Westcroft for warranty reasons, only £200!) that the wheels need tracking. Any advice on who to do it? 

des


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

If your local branch of any national tyre fitting company can't undertake this for reasons of size, try your nearest bus garage. The Plymouth City Bus garage undertakes work on large vehicles. As a last resort ask at any local haulage company as to where their maintenance work is undertaken.


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Des,
If you are still in the same area as you were the last time we spoke then try here -

http://www.guest-trucks.co.uk/tyres.htm

They do all the maintenance on our fleet running out of Coleshill.

Regards
Paul


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

paul

thanks, yes i am. house nearing completion, decoration underway.

will contact monday

des


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

has anybody any experience of lasertrak?


----------



## 103650 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi

I've had loads of experience with laser style tracking not with motorhomes but with sports and race cars some good and some not so.

Nothing wrong in principle with the style of tracking but either with operatives or the means in which they affix their kit to the wheels (if their kit doesn't fit precisely to your wheels by a fraction of a millimetre in their location the error will be magnifed many times in the end result

This type of kit is being sold to some quick fit style garages as a source of extra income unfortunately not every supplier teaches them how to use it carefully, also the problem is magnified by the fact most manufacturers do not always supply basic data and for good reason.

Those of you as old as me remember setting up the geometry of any vehicle on a flat floor and two pieces of string down the length of the vehicle and a steel rule because we knew and understood how vehicles behave we could tune to our desires

I set up my last Monaco Diplomat so that it actually "turned in under braking" probably better than most vehicles a quarter of it's weight, didn't get stuck in the tramlines of the bottom end of the M1 and two other people who drove it round Bruntingthorpe circuit t at speeds in excess of the legal maximum said it the best they had ever driven. The downside being slightly more tyre wear on the inner edges because it "Toed Out" whereas conventional safe handling and minimum tyre wear is between neutral and "Toe In"

So effectively most people are encouraged to look at tyre wear and for vehicles to be safe creating understeer, sensible well adjusted drivers will recognise that there are considerable merits in getting a vehicle to perform safely under their specific driving skills perhaps at the expense of a small amount of additinal tyre wear.

To summarise, be confident that guys using laser style equipment really understand suspension geometry and do not just give you a print out showing what you want to see. If not chose an old guy with either string or the very old Dunlop optical gauges as he will probably know how to do it properly

Good luck

Derek


----------

